# Give it your best shot



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Prepping is an ongoing evolution. We are constantly fiddling with this, upgrading this, adding another component there... It's probably never going to be perfect, but it doesn't keep us from trying.

What do you consider to be your "crown jewel" of your preparations? The one thing that you're confident in, that will stand up to the test? 

Share it here, and maybe we all will be able to benefit from your experience.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My mind and the attitude. I will survive!


----------



## Bishop (Feb 13, 2012)

For right now for me is the ability to reload ammo. Best investment I've made in a while.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The cohesion of my family.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No crown jewel, just the mentality, lilke Paul stated, that I have a good up-beat attitude, and can rest easy, knowing that while I haven't done everything to be SAFE from everything, I have done alot, to "better prepare" myself and my situation, should the need arise.
Plus, just being content in knowing that If I leave this life right now, I am ready for ETERNITY. Not that I want to, just that Im not dreading it anymore.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Experience and motivation. Also knowing I have a great group of friends and family to count on..


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> My mind and the attitude. I will survive!


That's probably the best tool ever invented!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

crown jewel is my children 

to what your trying to do... I really don't have a peace of kit I would call a crown jewel, (as I'm starting to replace my cheap shit with lifetime quality items)


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

My ability to Adapt, Improvise, Overcome! That translates to "My Mind" as previously stated by others. Clint said it much better in Heartbreak Ridge tho!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Attitude, and i finished the 20,000 gal underground cistern with a rain collection system and a 500 ft deep water well.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Prepping is an ongoing evolution. We are constantly fiddling with this, upgrading this, adding another component there... It's probably never going to be perfect, but it doesn't keep us from trying.
> 
> What do you consider to be your "crown jewel" of your preparations? The one thing that you're confident in, that will stand up to the test?
> 
> Share it here, and maybe we all will be able to benefit from your experience.


I would say NOT sharing my "best shot" with a guy that has a black helicopter as his sig,

Just saying.

Its an opsec thing.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey buddy...think deeper.


yea I could, but to me the best motivation to survive is my children, its also helps with "never give up and never surrender" attitudes and comes before being anything in my eyes, this makes then my crown jewel.

nothings is a better motivator/morale booster than children


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Prepping is an ongoing evolution. We are constantly fiddling with this, upgrading this, adding another component there... It's probably never going to be perfect, but it doesn't keep us from trying.
> 
> What do you consider to be your "crown jewel" of your preparations? The one thing that you're confident in, that will stand up to the test?
> 
> Share it here, and maybe we all will be able to benefit from your experience.


I would have to say my mind as well. I have trained for years and that knowledge and skill base is something no one can take from me.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

PaulS hit the nail on the head when he said "My mind and the attitude. I will survive!"
That is by far the most important thing. 
But if you ask what is the most important prep that I spent money on it would undoubtedly be Lasik surgery. I hated to have to depend on glasses or other lenses.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

So I guess I'm going to be the jerk that actually talks about his gear huh? My bag is my pride and joy at the moment. I can run five miles with it on and I've done a week outside with the equipment I got (got two 20 plus mile days out of myself too).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Really not some thing you can pick one thing.
1. Waking up to the need for preparing.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

My knowledge, and my morals.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I would say NOT sharing my "best shot" with a guy that has a black helicopter as his sig,
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Its an opsec thing.


Any other time, I'd say you're paranoid! lol

But it wasn't black, it was OD green. I promise that I'm not one of the gov't goons out to spy on you. I just wanted to see if anyone had any secret bacon recipes really.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I have gone thru many live tissue training events. I know that the will to live is everything. If you lack it....many will be disadvantaged.... Will to live....its the f..you I am not gonna die factor....its not normal math....but it counts all the same...crown jewel prepper skill.Water...fire...maybe be murder...but long term is agriculture.


That is one of the most overlooked attributes in prepping. The will to live and the attitude to see it thru... All the neat toys and tacticool stuff in the world ain't gonna do you a bit of good if you don't have that.

And a special shoutout to Space, way to go! Most folks couldn't carry their bugout bag to the curb and probably have enough junk in them to have a pretty decent yard sale. You've obviously built a pretty good bag if you can run 5 miles and do a week outside from it. Hell, I know I couldn't run 5 miles with mine.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

YEAH, Just sayin, thats what all the govt goons tell us......jk.


----------

